# Green Algea Bloom



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

My tank has been hit with a green algae bloom. I have done many water changes but the problem is not going away. They obviously reproduce at a huge rate and this will do nothing.

I have cut my lighting by half and I am thinking of keeping the lights off for the next two days. I also have LED blue lights for the night, should I also keep them off for a few days?

- gravel has been cleaned (during water change with siphon)
- I have done numerous water changes
- Diminished lighting
- Gave two adult orange mollies to my friend (they produce so much waste!!!)

Not sure what to do. Should I use Flourish Excel? Any tips?

Thank you very much,


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

What kind of alga specifically. There are 7000 sp. of green algae. A photo would surely help.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

adding Daphnia might help.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

No photo, sorry...

The water is just green and it's getting worse. The water also seems denser, like a soup. 

Water changes makes no difference. I will keep the lights off for the next 2 days.

Should I also shut the night blue LED's?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Green water? Daphnia helps, but the fish tends to gobble them up. What do you keep in there?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahh Green Pea Soup algae, yeah thats pesky stuff. As said, Daphnia consume it, but are consumed themselves by everything else.

I would do a week of daily 100% WC (less does nothing), replacing/adding carbon, combined with a weeklong 100% blackout, cover from sunlight also, and finally if you bulbs are older in age (near ~1yr) replace em.

Yes, kill the nightlights for sure.

I have a book on algae, I'll see what more it recommends for pea soup.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

My opinion get rid of the fish and add Daphnia.....if you wana skip 100% water changes....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, that many 100% waterchanges are a PITA for anything larger than 10-15 gallons.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

frequent water changes can cause more algae... you are providing fresh food. shut your lights off for a few days, your fish will be fine, plants will last a few days without light easily. add come carbon to help remove some of the colouration in the water, and try some phosphate removes to help remove the algaes food source. within a couple days you should see a significant difference. 

Is your tank near a window or other light source by any chance?


----------

